# IP zuweisen



## RuvenXM (31. Mai 2006)

hi leute
habe folgendes problem
ich besitzen den router "RP614v2" von Netgear. läuft alles prima. habe mir nun eine xbox360 zugelegt und hab sie an den router gestöpselt. nun muss ich der xbox eine ip adresse zuweisen. ODER NICHT? wenn ja wie mache ich das


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Hi, willkommen im Forum.

Die meisten Router haben einen DHCP-Server integriert. Dieser ist dafuer zustaendig im Netzwerk IP-Addressen dynamisch zuzuweisen. Dafuer muss die X-Box natuerlich einen DHCP-Client mitbringen, ob dies der Fall ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen.

Und ich moechte Dich darum bitten Dich an Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu halten.


----------

